# MSI Computer Problem



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

Every time I attempt to boot up thw PC i get this message,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Your system is booting into PXE mode. A booting mode to load an operating system over the network and is commonly used in businesses.

To stop this, you can either choose to disable PXE mode in the BIOS or you can have the hard drive be the first boot option.


----------



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

How would I do that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Boot into the System BIOS and then find the Boot menu. Select the hard drive you have in the system and make sure that it is the first option on the list.


----------



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

When ever i start the pc thats the only screen i get, i honestly dont know how to boot into anything, that screen is the only thing i see when I start it


----------



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

I did something and now im on this screen, what do i do from here?


----------



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

I finally set my hard drive as main boot option and now its been doing this for a good 15 minutes, what do i do now


----------



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

Never mind it said windows ran into an error, the error message said "BAD_CONFIG_INFO" i really need help and have no idea what to do


----------



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

this is the boot screen


----------



## Dexteran (Mar 12, 2017)

VVVVV


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Bios at the Boot tab, at _Boot Mode Select_ change it to *Legacy.* _Save and Exit_.


----------

